# Replacing exterior window Sill



## jradziew (Nov 5, 2009)

I have replaced quite a few sills without removing the window, but all of them were single windows. I have a customer with a double window. Full header no window pocket. Has anyone removed the sill and what can I expect under the center of the two windows. The sill is on the edge of filling the rot or replacing the sill.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

depends on what type/ how old the window
but if youve done many singles you must kind of know whats there,
probably a rotten rough sill too

you could screw a board across the window to help keep every thing in position


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Is it the whole sill, or just the nose?
They are often separate, but not easy
to tell with 100 years of paint and caulk.


----------



## jradziew (Nov 5, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Is it the whole sill, or just the nose?
> They are often separate, but not easy
> to tell with 100 years of paint and caulk.


 
No nose full sill


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

jradziew said:


> No nose full sill


Too bad.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Never can tell. I've opened them up and found them rotten to the foundation....Good time to ask what is on it for siding and interior walls. Sometimes the preverbial can of worms. Other times simply the sill is gone. Depends on how long they waited to get it fixed


----------

